# Emaar Apartment Renovation



## debbie790 (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi,

I'm interested in doing major renovations for a unit in Downtown (South Ridge)

Kitchen: 
Replace: cabinets + sink
Washroom: 
Replace: bathtub with glass stand shower + tiles + fittings (pretty much re-do the whole bathroom)

Please note we won't be making any structural change.

1. Has anyone done this before? Please share your experience in dealing with Emaar for the NOC + other requirements + costs (not including the cost of renovation)

2. Do I have to use Emaar certified contractor?

I would like to have some information before approaching Emaar.

Thanks
Debbie


----------



## TheBuilder (Oct 8, 2015)

Hi Debbie,

Still need your apartment to be done,

Call us +971556443813

Bob The Builder... We can Fix it...!


----------

